# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  New Logo!

## Eddie

Hey guys, what do you think of our new logo?  It's more inline with the 3DPrint.com logo.  
Eddie

----------


## Geoff

I like it  :Big Grin:  it's a bit more modern and still fits in with the theme well.

----------


## DarkAlchemist

What logo?  The one in the upper left corner that says 3d print board.com?

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

> What logo?  The one in the upper left corner that says 3d print board.com?


Yep  :Smile:   That's it

----------


## ServiceXp

Looks good

----------


## JohnA136

I like it!

----------


## jakestarved

I don't know how it looked before but I like this one, it looks like a logo from a computer/tech magazine.

----------


## firsly

It is cool)

----------


## karlmuller

I am new in this forum and I like your logo. I work as a designer and I think it's the simple and good logo!

----------


## Pooper

Looks fresh!

----------

